# Unable to register oversized RV



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Last thursday there was an article on Westcountry News about a cornish dealer having trouble registering Rvs that were to long .Has anyone who seen this article happen to have recorded it ,if so any chance of a copy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Try www.thisiswestcountry.co.uk

Rapide561


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

some American units are also to wide to be legally registered on our roads. buyer beware!


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

hi

It seems that some one registered a number of motorhomes that where over 40ft?? 

Now dealers have to have motorhomes inspected before they can be registered, so I am told by a couple of the larger dealers.

maybe it was that 

regards

nick


----------

